# Sink unit Graining



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Grained & Gilded this old sink unit a few months ago , it was painted white, my customer did'nt care for it to much before, now she loves it , great what faux painting can do


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

By faux finish you mean you "created" the grain? Looks amazing!


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes this was grained to match furniture that will be in the bedroom! , i still have to paper the walls , been waiting for weeks for the wallpaper to come.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Looks great. But why would some one build this and trim on the flutted columns protrude beyond the radius. Also rip the base down so it dies in to flat of furniture base.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks Good Jeremy! 
What paper will you be hanging? I used to hang a fair amount,but started leaning more to Decorative Painting in the late 90s



Michael Tust


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Michael
I think its a wider paper than normal , i know its a big patterned paper (not cheap) 
My main bread & butter is still painting & decorating, it would be nice to be a full time decorative painter, i do quite a bit these days which is nice , , but i don't mind the decorating , i still really enjoy wallpapering 
J.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very inspiring! Great job Jeremy!


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks CA


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Fabulous finish! Thats some talent you have Jeremy :thumbup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeremy T said:


> Hi Michael
> I think its a wider paper than normal , i know its a big patterned paper (not cheap)
> My main bread & butter is still painting & decorating, it would be nice to be a full time decorative painter, i do quite a bit these days which is nice , , but i don't mind the decorating , i still really enjoy wallpapering
> J.


I also Paint Interiors. ... I have been since 1978, and sometimes that is a large portion of a Decorative Job as well as an Important one! 
It takes a Long time to shift over. I will try to dig up a photo of a Mural We Hung at the Symphony Hall in Oaklahoma. We did lots of Gilding... Trompe... Plaster... Stenciling Etc.


Michael Tust


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

michael tust said:


> I also Paint Interiors. ... I have been since 1978, and sometimes that is a large portion of a Decorative Job as well as an Important one!
> It takes a Long time to shift over. I will try to dig up a photo of a Mural We Hung at the Symphony Hall in Oaklahoma. We did lots of Gilding... Trompe... Plaster... Stenciling Etc.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


That would be great to see


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeremy T said:


> That would be great to see


I will locate that disk and get it going...


Michael Tust


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wow! That looks awesome!


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Wow! That looks awesome!


Thanks very much


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Jeremy T said:


> Grained & Gilded this old sink unit a few months ago , it was painted white, my customer did'nt care for it to much before, now she loves it , great what faux painting can do


Amazed!


----------

